# Happy Birthday Crothian!!!!!!



## Dragongirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Hope you have a great one full of monsters and mayhem!   
And many more to come.

Hugs,
  Wila


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 22, 2002)

happy birthday!


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Ahh!!   

Wasn't expecting a full thread (that will be moved to Meta ) on this little announcment.  Thanks all.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Crothian!!

Keep on posting!


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ahh!!
> 
> Wasn't expecting a full thread (that will be moved to Meta ) on this little announcment.  Thanks all.  *



Bah they took out the fun from Meta, should let the iconic poster have a birthday message in general.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 22, 2002)

Dragongirl,

I think Crothian qualifies as an Epic Iconic Poster.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy birthday, Crothian!!!!


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 22, 2002)

and you run and you run to catch up to the sun but it's sinking...





joe b.


----------



## Mark (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy B-Day Crothian! 

Perhaps if we weigh the thread down with a lot of people they will find it too heavy to move.  I know I am doing my part!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Perhaps if we weigh the thread down with a lot of people they will find it too heavy to move.  I know I am doing my part!  *




Excellent idea Mark.  The mods are all gamers, how strong can they really be?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 22, 2002)

chasing around to come up behind you again...

hey, happy birthday!  one day i hope to have even 10% as many posts as crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *hey, happy birthday!  one day i hope to have even 10% as many posts as crothian.   *




Umm, you do have over 10% as many posts.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Umm, you do have over 10% as many posts.   *




Shh.  Don't spoil the moment.  

And a happy birthday over here, too, Crothian.  Epic levels, indeed - when do you start getting aging penalties?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2002)

Heck yeah, happy birthday!

Hope you get a good spankin'!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Heck yeah, happy birthday!
> 
> Hope you get a good spankin'! *




Alas, there is no one here i want to be spanked by


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Alas, there is no one here i want to be spanked by   *



Cate Blanchett?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 22, 2002)

actually, um... what i meant was to only have 10% as many posts as you.    so get posting so i don't have to go and delete some of my own!


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy birthday, oh ye of the large postcount!!


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 22, 2002)

* tosses fistfuls of dice into the air like so much confetti *

Yes, happy birthday my good fellow.  

I'd sing, but that would ruin the moment.  

:: edited for more cheer ::


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 22, 2002)

Hapy birthday!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday Crothian mate!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ahh!!
> 
> Wasn't expecting a full thread (that will be moved to Meta ) on this little announcment.  Thanks all.  *



Happy birthday again, Crothian! 

I hope it'll be a METAphysical experience.


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy B-Day, raid the prize box for yourself C----


----------



## hong (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey, what happened to the display of birthdays on the main page and in user profiles?


----------



## Outergod (Dec 22, 2002)

CROTHIAN! HAPPY B-DAY!

I can always count on you to de-munchkin my home-brew stuff.   Your advice is always appreciated.

Outergod

PS:  Elements of Magic by Natural 20 Press rocks.  Buy it.
PPS: Book of the Righteous by Green Ronin is excellent.  But it as well.
PPPS: Dragongirl...call me.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Hey, what happened to the display of birthdays on the main page and in user profiles? *



The main page displays birthdays, at least.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2002)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 22, 2002)

Gee, how i missed this i'll never know.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CROTHIAN!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks all.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!  Congrats on making it this far, Crothian.


----------

